# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Mountain brushes from Ramah's Aronbor map

## vhailor27

Ramah, I'm finally finished creating the brushes from your map. The layer with the mountains you posted helped a lot. At the same time it made it harder because the extracted mountains were more detailed and in order to look smooth I had to find the right pieces to fill the parts that were covered by mountains in front.

Tell me what you think. 
If anything is wrong with them tell me so I can fix it.

You'll find two zip files. The brushes are in .abr format. 
In the first (Mountains_L), the light coming from the left, while in the second (Mountains_R) the light comes from the right.
In each set the mountains are named like this:  Mountains, **  and Mountain Range, **,    where ** shows the mountain's size.
Lg = Large
Md = Medium
Sm = Small
Tn = Tiny

I don't have right now a pic showing them, but I'll post one asap.
If you want to see the map check here:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=7011


Hey Ramah, could you post a layer with the hills too? I would like to have a complete mountain-hills set.

***************EDIT****************

In the 12th post you can download the hill brushes from this great map

----------


## Steel General

Thanks for posting...

----------


## Ramah

I've only had a few minutes to check them out but my word, you've done a really great job with those.  :Smile: 
There are so many of them, they must have taken you ages. :S

Man, I wish I'd had this brush set when I did my range, hehe. If I decide to do any other regional maps from Vaniya you can be sure that I will be using these.

As for posting the hill layer, no problem. I'll get it posted for you tonight. I don't know if you'll find it easier or harder to do the hills because I personally think it's the shading between the hills that make them look a bit better. On their own they look a little too unconnected but I would imagine it would be very hard to separate them into brushes with the shading intact. I'll post both versions for you so you can decide yourself how you want to go with it. I'll post them up in your other thread so as not to clog this one up.

Edit: I took the liberty of doing a quick image for you that shows all the mountains from the Mountains_L set.

----------


## RobA

What is the licensing/usage for this brush set?

-Rob A>

----------


## Ramah

I'm pretty sure Vhailor has created them with a view to being usable by anyone for whatever purpose. From my own point of view I have no objection to them being complete freeware, or whatever the term would be.

It would be nice if anyone uses them to give some rep or credit to Vhailor though. I do believe his work in turning the mountains into brushes was harder than my original drawing of them.

----------


## Gidde

Those look fabulous. Repped and rated  :Smile:

----------


## vhailor27

Actually, the rep should go to Ramah. That's why I included a link to the wip thread. Well... that and for the opportunity to admire a trully amazing map. Putting your soul into something you create, and mechanically copying someone else's work are two entirely different things. So, credits to Ramah.

As for the licensing/usage for the set, for my part is free for all. I'm just happy you liked them. 

I have something in mind for the shading for the hills. If it works you'll see the results posted.

----------


## Ramah

That settles it then. The brushes are there for whoever wants to use them for whatever purpose.  :Smile:

----------


## Coyotemax

Rep to both of you, actually.

the tedium of making new brushes deserves it's own recognition, as well as the creation in the first place  :Smile: 

[edit] as soon as the board lets me rep, that is, heh)

----------


## Sapiento

Wonderful. Repped!

----------


## Gandwarf

More rep from me. Great job vhailor27!

----------


## vhailor27

At last I found some time to finish with the hill brushes. I started separating the hills to create single hill brushes, but then I thought 
that none would have the patience to create all the hills in his map by placing one hill at a time. So I just cut groups of them and... here they are. 
I added some single hills so you can create your own hill groups.

As with the mountain brushes you'll find two .abr files. 
In the first "Hills_L", the light coming from the left, and in the second "Hills_R" the light comes from the right.
In each set the brushes are named like this: Hills_L, * and Hills_R, * 
where * = M (Many), S (Several), F (Few).

As for the licensing/usage for this set, it is free to use for whatever you want them.

Well, it is 01:30 and tomorrow I wake at 07:00. So, that's it for now. 
For the next project I think I 'll try to create in autocad some 3d building brushes and post them. But that will take some time.

----------


## Sapiento

Great stuff!

----------


## Ramah

Great stuff again Vhailor, your patience is epic.  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Cool beans! 

I may never use them but do appreciate the time and effort you took in creating them.

----------


## The-Somberlain

And just when I thought I finalized my mapping style...you come up with those beauties and make me wonder all over again!

----------


## Locution

Thanks for these Vhailor! Great work.

----------


## Steel General

If I'm not mistaken, GIMP should be able to import Photoshop brushes.

----------


## ElenaBlackRose

Hey Thanks for letting everyone use your brushes. I happened to convert your photoshop moutain and hill brushes to GIMP. Can I post them? If it's ok I'll make sure to give you credit. Thanks!

----------


## RobA

> If I'm not mistaken, GIMP should be able to import Photoshop brushes.





> Hey Thanks for letting everyone use your brushes. I happened to convert your photoshop moutain and hill brushes to GIMP. Can I post them? If it's ok I'll make sure to give you credit. Thanks!



Yes, Gimp can use these abr brushes without any converting.

-Rob A>

----------


## ElenaBlackRose

Hey,  :Cool: 

Hope you didn't mind, but I converted your awesome tolkein style brushes to GIMP format. I can't thank you enough for creating these precious brushes. They are truly amazing and I'm giving you credit for creating them, so you don't have to worry about theft. If you would like to see these brushes you can go here and check them out. 

Mountain Brush Pack http://elenablackrose101.deviantart....shes-154508609
Hill Brush Pack http://elenablackrose101.deviantart....shes-154523042

Thanks again for posting them. I'm quite new to map making, but I would love to use your brushes for my story that I'm writing. I wish that I could draw them that good, but I'm not big on drawing moutains. Anyways thanks alot and have a super awesome day! Keep up the good work!  :Razz:

----------


## Leetsauce

seriusly amazing work m8 ! , by any chanse got some tree/forest brushes?

----------


## vhailor27

Hello again. I'm back. I haven't been here for so long. I missed you all and your amazing work. 
Things here (Greece) are terrible and now I'm trying to find a new job, so I was running around all the time and was not in the mood for anything "artistic".
Hope things will change.

ElenaBlackRose: As I said when I posted the brushes they are free to use for whatever you want them. I'm glad you liked them enough to spend some time with them. Feel free to post them anywhere you want. 
I'm sure Ramah will be fine with that. After all he's a great guy.

----------


## Uthoroc

Hi folks,

I'm currently looking at incorporating these awesome symbols into a CC3 drawing style for the Cartographer's Annual (based on a map by forum member Sapiento). Of course we'll give full credit and I am sure we can arrange for a product voucher for our shop if you're interested. Let me know whether you have any concerns about the mountain symbols being used in CC3 (best to email me at ralf@profantasy.com).

All the best, Ralf

----------


## ElenaBlackRose

Hey I made Gimp brushes from these, but now I have Photoshop elements, so I'll be using the original now. Thanks. These are truly amazing brushes!

----------


## Immolate

Sweet! Repped and rated!

----------


## jazzon

Well done, and our thanks to the both of you!

----------


## traptus

Great Stuff. Thank you

----------


## Kellerica

Thank you ever so much for these!  :Smile:

----------


## DarthAleera

Thank you for these. It's really nice that you made a lot of different brushes for the same set.

----------


## BlueKernel

Thanks! Like it alot.

----------


## Taylor William Richardson

Just for others convienience, I made the mountains into PNGs. I use CC3, so anyone else who does might find this useful!  :Very Happy:  (This includes Mountains_L.zip & Mountais_R.zip brushes in .png form)

----------


## paulbhartzog

Thx, Taylor!

----------


## cptleming

> Just for others convienience, I made the mountains into PNGs. I use CC3, so anyone else who does might find this useful!  (This includes Mountains_L.zip & Mountais_R.zip brushes in .png form)


Thank you!!!

----------

